# BTS dog/cat food help



## SteffiJane (Apr 24, 2014)

So I have a BTS and I've had her for about a year now. And I'm wanting to try her on some different kinds of foods. I'm not happy with the stuff she's on ATM. I'd rather her have some more meat. She's only primarily getting greens and fruit with mealworms along with some of that grub pie stuff so I wana try her on some dog food? Not sure which kind to get her though... I'd also prefer to get her the bagged kind or the small tins. I don't like waste and with only having one Skink I'd be wasting a lot if I bought a full sized normal tin. I'd like some names that are easy to get hold of from asda or somewhere xD I don't want to have to hunt around for it. Saphira says, Thank you please? 









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## trvrtemp (Nov 26, 2012)

try using the frozen chicken mince from a pet shop you can use as much as you want then.
my blue tougue skinks loved it


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Why not try more live food? Crickets, locusts, cockroaches etc or try pinkies and offal. Much better than the rubbish they put in cat/dog food


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, you can try Cesar beef & liver, this is the most readily accepted in my experience. Remember you can cut this into meal sized chunks and freeze it like any meat. You will never get enough meat protein into a blue tongue feeding insects and pinkies in my opinion.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand how a dog food with additives/preservatives can offer more than a whole animal. I would imagine that they feed on insects, small mammals, birds and eggs in the wild? 

Looking at the nutritional value of cesar food, they offer a minimum of 9% crude protein and a pinky has over 60% crude protein without all the extra rubbish


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

vgorst said:


> I'm not sure I understand how a dog food with additives/preservatives can offer more than a whole animal. I would imagine that they feed on insects, small mammals, birds and eggs in the wild?
> 
> Looking at the nutritional value of cesar food, they offer a minimum of 9% crude protein and a pinky has over 60% crude protein without all the extra rubbish


I'm not saying that dog food offers more than a whole animal. I'm saying that you can't fill an adult blue tongue up with insects and pinkies. A single animal could eat 20 or 25 pinkies in one meal. You could feed larger mice if you can find an animal that will take them, but most won't eat them once they have fur. With insects, they will stop eating them before they are properly full. In order to appreciate the value of feeding dog food, you need to stop reading the ingredients, stop stressing about what it is and stop worrying about what they might eat in the wild. Instead, look at the _results_.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

What about chicks or offal? I'd rather feed something a bit more natural and healthy than just go for what's cheap and easy. I imagine there would be an impact on health even if you can't see it


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

vgorst said:


> What about chicks or offal? I'd rather feed something a bit more natural and healthy than just go for what's cheap and easy. I imagine there would be an impact on health even if you can't see it


 You could try chopped up chicks or offal but both are extremely messy and smelly if uneaten or later on! I 'm not sure when the impact on health is going to show itself...


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I much prefer feeding lean turkey mince rather than cat/dog food personally,
snails are also another good meat.


----------

